# Aquasoil pH effect- How long does it last and pH swings.



## jsethed (Nov 13, 2010)

Howdy folks-

I'm new to the planted aqua scene and am setting up a moderately planted 33 gal. tank. I am considering a base layer of aquasoil because tap H2O pH is about 8.2 . KH is about 9. I'm curious about how long the pH lowereing effects of Aquasoil generally last.

More importantly, will pH swing upwards with water changes (30 - 50 percent) temporarily and how long does it take to return to normal levels.

Gracias


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jsethed,

Welcome to APC! I haven't tried using Aquasoil yet, although I have a bag in the garage. If it is anything like the clay products that I have typically used, the effect lasts for several, several, months. I saw very little change when I did water changes, and any change disappeared after a day or two.

There are many members here that do use Aquasoil on a regular basis, hopefully they will share their experiences.

I am glad you joined us!


----------

